# Please help identify a frog...



## dancjoseph (Nov 8, 2007)

I have been trying to figure out what frog was in an old magazine (I believe it was in a 1998 or 1999 Reptile and Amphibian magazine, but am unsure if that is the correct magazine even.)

I believe the frog was a dart frog, but potentially could have been a mantella. It was a black frog with two pairs of broken red and white stripes. (Or red and white spots arranged linearly)

Any help would be appreciated, as I have been searching the internet off and on for about two years now with no luck.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Are you talking about captivus? I don't think they are legal, if you are.


----------



## dancjoseph (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't believe so, the red and white stripes were side by side, from what I remember.

Thanks you for the suggestion though.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

If it was in a magazine or any type of media before about a year or two ago it wasn't captivus... it was just recently rediscovered and was unknown except from preserved samples before then. Can't be sure but perhaps you are taking about D. Castaneoticus... they have the white lines like you are describing


----------



## dancjoseph (Nov 8, 2007)

Hmmm... the white looks about right, but the red was a deep red, as opposed to the orange in the picture you linked, and was either alternating with the white, or a second "stripe" if you will next to it.

I did go through all the picture links on that site, and the one you linked was the closest to what I recall.


----------

